# Too different to have friends.



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

I thought for a long time that I had social anxiety, but realised that I'm fine with talking to people, it's just that when you're as different as I am there's just nothing to talk about, so there're usually really awkward silences.

I don't watch sports. I don't drink. I don't listen to music. I've never had a girlfriend. It seems that these four things are what people my age (20) ever talk about. They literally talk about nothing else. So when I'm put into a room with someone I don't know, I have no idea what to say to them.

But recently I've been getting pretty miserable because the people I live with (five guys) have been leaving me out of things. First they watched a film that I had kept mentioning I was looking forward to seeing without me. I walked in about halfway through the film and they were already in there. They didn't even think to notify me.

And now they've stopped inviting me places with them. Earlier they went to the pub without me just because I don't drink, but I enjoy socialising with them. So they can **** off.

You know what, **** everyone. I don't want to know anyone if everyone just acts like this. Getting good friends is impossible.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am too different to have friends. I bore people and they bore me.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

That sounds horrible. I'd cry myself to sleep every night if I was in your situation.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have nothing in common with most people too. My interests are considered weird/immature by the general population. So generally I'm unable to make friends.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I've struggled with friends too. That's an understatement really. But there probably is some people you'd be happy to talk to. The difficulty is finding like-minded and/or kind people.


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

*I found a great quote the other day. "Admit it. You aren't like them. You're not even close. You may occasionally dress yourself up as one of them, watch the same mindless television shows as they do, maybe even eat the same fast food sometimes. But it seems that the more you try to fit in, the more you feel like an outsider, watching the "normal people" as they go about their automatic existences. For every time you say club passwords like "Have a nice day" and "Weather's awful today, eh?", you yearn inside to say forbidden things like "Tell me something that makes you cry" or "What do you think deja vu is for?". Face it, you even want to talk to that girl in the elevator. But what if that girl in the elevator (and the balding man who walks past your cubicle at work) are thinking the same thing? Who knows what you might learn from taking a chance on conversation with a stranger? Everyone carries a piece of the puzzle. Nobody comes into your life by mere coincidence. Trust your instincts. Do the unexpected. Find the others&#8230;" Tim Leary *


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm too socially awkward and have such different interest than the people around me to make friends.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

thet33g said:


> *I found a great quote the other day. "Admit it. You aren't like them. You're not even close. You may occasionally dress yourself up as one of them, watch the same mindless television shows as they do, maybe even eat the same fast food sometimes. But it seems that the more you try to fit in, the more you feel like an outsider, watching the "normal people" as they go about their automatic existences. For every time you say club passwords like "Have a nice day" and "Weather's awful today, eh?", you yearn inside to say forbidden things like "Tell me something that makes you cry" or "What do you think deja vu is for?". Face it, you even want to talk to that girl in the elevator. But what if that girl in the elevator (and the balding man who walks past your cubicle at work) are thinking the same thing? Who knows what you might learn from taking a chance on conversation with a stranger? Everyone carries a piece of the puzzle. Nobody comes into your life by mere coincidence. Trust your instincts. Do the unexpected. Find the others&#8230;" Tim Leary *


Love this.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

My interests and beliefs and self are too specific and abnormal to be realistically mutual with anyone..
I mean theres the odd one or two but its a lot of effort to really try and befriend someone and stay friends with them.. I assume most people hate me anyway and don't really bother.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmm I feel too different from people to have friends but not in the sense as most people on this thread have commented on. I am like this strange, complicated person. As teenage angsty as this sounds, I honestly feel no one understands me. No one knows how to deal with me. This is why I am researching other potential things that could be wrong with me because even people with SA and depression, they don't fully get what I am going through. I have never been like others and it's time for me to find out exactly why I am so different.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

mokoman said:


> I don't watch sports. I don't drink. I don't listen to music. I've never had a girlfriend. *It seems that these four things are what people my age (20) ever talk about. They literally talk about nothing else.* So when I'm put into a room with someone I don't know, I have no idea what to say to them.


This isn't true at all...


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

AllieG said:


> Hmm I feel too different from people to have friends but not in the sense as most people on this thread have commented on. I am like this strange, complicated person. As teenage angsty as this sounds, I honestly feel no one understands me. No one knows how to deal with me. This is why I am researching other potential things that could be wrong with me because even people with SA and depression, they don't fully get what I am going through. I have never been like others and it's time for me to find out exactly why I am so different.


Same


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, i guess i am, too.


----------



## ChrispyLamb (May 10, 2015)

thet33g said:


> I found a great quote the other day. "Admit it. You aren't like them. You're not even close. You may occasionally dress yourself up as one of them, watch the same mindless television shows as they do, maybe even eat the same fast food sometimes. But it seems that the more you try to fit in, the more you feel like an outsider, watching the "normal people" as they go about their automatic existences. For every time you say club passwords like "Have a nice day" and "Weather's awful today, eh?", you yearn inside to say forbidden things like "Tell me something that makes you cry" or "What do you think deja vu is for?". Face it, you even want to talk to that girl in the elevator. But what if that girl in the elevator (and the balding man who walks past your cubicle at work) are thinking the same thing? Who knows what you might learn from taking a chance on conversation with a stranger? Everyone carries a piece of the puzzle. Nobody comes into your life by mere coincidence. Trust your instincts. Do the unexpected. Find the others&#8230;" Tim Leary


I like it.

In the next teen generation, I don't have an XBOX or play CoD or date or any of the sort. I'm sheltered and a "good kid."
I can't relate to people, and I began seeing that my friendship-ly asset is basically my academia, which is not good for lasting or helpful friends.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've got friends in low places 
where the whiskey drowns 
and the beer chases my blues away :stu


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I can really relate to what you say. It's so hard to get friends, but i can't really blame people for not wanting to be friends with me, i'm probably one of most boring person in the world.


----------



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> This isn't true at all...


Your comment surprised me. I've only ever encountered people my age like this. I suppose I really am hanging out with the wrong people.


----------

